# La inmortalidad del cangrejo



## elcampet

Recuerdo que en la escuela o en la casa, cuando alguien se quedaba mirando al infinito, denotando una ausencia mental del entorno o del tema que se estuviera tratando en ese momento, la pregunta obligada era: ¿estás pensando en la _*inmortalidad del cangrejo*_?, lo que invariablemente despertaba la hilaridad de los presentes. Mi pregunta, queridos foreros es si alguien oyó tal pregunta o cuál sería el equivalente en su respectivo país.
Saludos.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Acá se utiliza con frecuencia.


----------



## Rayines

Tipica en Argentina, por lo menos cuando yo era más joven . (No sé si las nuevas generaciones la comprenden  )


----------



## papagainho

En España se dice "estar pensando en las musarañas", que por cierto, es un animal que no tiene nada que ver con la araña, sino que es un roedor.


----------



## ordequin

Hola amiguetes:

Por aquí también se dice "estar en la hinopia", (no sé si es con hache o no, pues nunca lo vi escrito), que equivale a lo que comentaba papagainho.
Por cierto, papa, observo con gran desagrado, , que fumas en el foro; no sé si sabrás que está prohibido fumar en los sitios de trabajo...
(Además das un mal ejemplo a los niños que nos ven...)


----------



## RIU

Hola a todos, 

Vaya por Dios si hacía años que no lo oía. Nos la decía una profesora que tuve de muy pequeño, tanto es así que creía que era invención de ella. A veces, cuando yo la digo se me quedan mirando más absortos todavía. Pues bueno, parece ser que no es así si vosotros la utilizais a menudo.


----------



## Jellby

papagainho said:


> En España se dice "estar pensando en las musarañas", que por cierto, es un animal que no tiene nada que ver con la araña, sino que es un roedor.



Eso parece, pero no es un roedor, es un insectívoro (como el erizo).



			
				ordequin said:
			
		

> Por aquí también se dice "estar en la hinopia", (no sé si es con hache o no, pues nunca lo vi escrito)



Es sin hache: inopia. Y según el DRAE se usa no cuando alguien está simplemente despistado, sino cuando ignora algo que los demás conocen.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Por aquí también se usaría "estar en babia".

Ant.


----------



## oriental

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Por aquí también se usaría "estar en babia".
> 
> Ant.


 
Hola:
ALLI, *ALLI*  era donde yo estaba.... por cierto... donde queda babia ?
Pero ustedes... me confunden, los cangrejos *son *inmortales...
Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

Lo más común que he oido por aquí es "estar en Babia". Más modernamente, también se dice "estar en otra", como dando a entender con ironía que no se trata de enajenación y distancia sino de "otro campo de interés". También, aunque ya poco usada, una adaptación de una frase española: "Estar en/por los cerros de Úbeda".

Yo que pensaba que lo de "la inmortalidad del cangrejo" era una de tantas frases inventadas con "estar" o "pensar en" que se usan para estas situaciones -a más original, más ingeniosa-: "Está donde los duendes cazan perdices" (por la obra de teatro/película); "Está donde las paralelas se juntan"; etc.


----------



## Jellby

Babia es un pueblo de la provincia de León. Y sí, de ahí viene la expresión.


----------



## Antpax

aleCcowaN said:


> También, aunque ya poco usada, una adaptación de una frase española: "Estar en/por los cerros de Úbeda".


 
Hola Alec:

Por aquí se usa "Irse por los cerros de Úbeda", pero significa otra cosa, básicamente de dice cuando alguien pierde el hilo de la conversación y se pone a hablar de otro tema distinto, que no tiene que ver con lo que se está discutiendo.

Ant.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Antpax said:


> Hola Alec:
> 
> Por aquí se usa "Irse por los cerros de Úbeda", pero significa otra cosa, básicamente de dice cuando alguien pierde el hilo de la conversación y se pone a hablar de otro tema distinto, que no tiene que ver con lo que se está discutiendo.
> 
> Ant.


¡Hola, Antpax!

Por eso decía yo adaptación: "estar en/por" por "irse/echarse por", con cambio de significado.


----------



## Luis Albornoz

En Argentina tuvimos un notorio político que un importatísimo debate televisivo (el problema del Canal de Beagle) impuso la expresión "andar por las nubes de Úbeda". (sí, dijo nubes) y todavía lo están gastando, y eso que falleció hace una punta de años.


----------



## Antpax

aleCcowaN said:


> ¡Hola, Antpax!
> 
> Por eso decía yo adaptación: "estar en/por" por "irse/echarse por", con cambio de significado.


 
Razón tienes, no vi lo de "la adaptación".

Ant


----------



## Vanest

¡Qué hilo tan chistoso! En el Ecuador usamos 'la inmortalidad del cangrejo' pero en situaciones ligeramente diferentes. Por ejemplo, si una persona está pensando en algo y parece muy concentrada y alguien más le pregunta "¿en que piensas?" y la persona como que no quiere compartir lo que pensaba diría "en la inmortalidad del cangrejo".


----------



## Naira

Os voy a añadir uno MEJOR, que yo he oído (y utilizado) con frecuencia moderada, y que despierta las carcajadas estentóreas del personal:

"Estar pensando en la inmortalidad del pulpo".
Y la completa, aún más graciosa:
"Estar pensando en la inmortalidad del pulpo de acuario".

Toma ya. Os desafío a que volváis a poner de moda esta expresión. Yo hace por lo menos cinco años que no la escucho.


----------



## ordequin

Jellby said:


> Es sin hache: inopia. Y según el DRAE se usa no cuando alguien está simplemente despistado, sino cuando ignora algo que los demás conocen.


 
Pues el DRAE podrá decir misa si quiere, pero yo digo cómo se utiliza.
Elcampet nos contaba que lo del cangrejo se emplea cuando _alguien se queda mirando al infinito, denotando una ausencia mental del entorno o del tema que se estuviera tratando._

Y sigo diciendo con convicción que en estos casos en España usamos las expresiones:
-Estar en la Inopia.
-Estar en Babia.
-Estar en la higuera.
-Estar en las musarañas.
-Estar en las nubes.
E incluso:
-Estar en orsay.
Y afirmo que *no* se utilizan para cuando alguien desconoce, o es ajeno a algo de lo que se está hablando. Voy a tener que escribir a la RAE, , para informarles que miles de vascos no entendimos bien el concepto, y que-horror (!)-utilizamos la expresión indebidamente. Me pongo con ello hoy mismo. Ésto es un tema urgente...

Leí por ahí algo de los cerros de Úbeda, y mal empleado, por cierto.
"Irse por los cerros de Úbeda", amén de resultar una actividad aeróbica muy beneficiosa e interesante, equivale a :
-"Salirse por la tangente".
-"Irse por las ramas". 

Un saludo para todos, me voy a pensar sobre la inmortalidad del cangrejo un rato, si me lo permitís, y de paso a reunirme con "Ori"...
Me desconecté, (!).
Click!


----------



## indigoio

Ajá, por acá la del cangrejo es la expresión más recurrida.



Antpax said:


> Por aquí también se usaría "estar en babia".


Nosotros decimos "andar en Babilonia", aunque los menos reservados te la sueltan como tal: "andas en la baba"  



Antpax said:


> Por aquí se usa "Irse por los cerros de Úbeda", pero significa otra cosa, básicamente de dice cuando alguien pierde el hilo de la conversación y se pone a hablar de otro tema distinto, que no tiene que ver con lo que se está discutiendo.


Usamos mucho _irse por la tangente_ (Como una de las que propuso Ordequin)

Cuídense!
Índigo


----------



## BETOREYES

¡Vaya! Sois todos muy cultos. Po'acá decimos: "Estar pensando en los huevos de gallo".


----------



## papagainho

El origen de la expresión "estar en Babia" tenía que ver con que era el lugar de vacaciones y recreo que un rey ( o varios... o sé) de Castilla. Como se iba de vacaciones y no se enteraba de nada, o no le interesaba nada, se dice de alguien que está en Babia, cuando está en la misma situación.

Por otra parte, que sepais que yo no fumo, pero el "bidujo" es guay !

Besotes


----------



## pejeman

elcampet said:


> Recuerdo que en la escuela o en la casa, cuando alguien se quedaba mirando al infinito, denotando una ausencia mental del entorno o del tema que se estuviera tratando en ese momento, la pregunta obligada era: ¿estás pensando en la _*inmortalidad del cangrejo*_?, lo que invariablemente despertaba la hilaridad de los presentes. Mi pregunta, queridos foreros es si alguien oyó tal pregunta o cuál sería el equivalente en su respectivo país.
> Saludos.


 
En Sonora nos la decían los maestros en el salón de clases, con los mismos resultados que relatas.

También he escuchado "Andar en Babia" y un amigo del D.F. decía "Andar en la luna de Valencia", pero nunca supe si Valencia, España u otra Valencia.

Saludos


----------



## Rodo_el_Reno

otras expresiones que escuché en Sonora también son...estar cachando moscas y estar comiendo rebanadas de aire..yo digo estar comiendo rebanada tras rebanada..es cuando estoy tonteando


----------



## Miguelillo 87

indigoio said:


> Ajá, por acá la del cangrejo es la expresión más recurrida.
> 
> 
> Nosotros decimos "andar en Babilonia", aunque los menos reservados te la sueltan como tal: "andas en la baba"
> 
> 
> Usamos mucho _irse por la tangente_ (Como una de las que propuso Ordequin)
> 
> Cuídense!
> Índigo


Bueno en las nuevas generaciones de mexicanos, digo no tan nuevas vea ja ja, sí le entndemos perfectamente y la decimos bastante, de hecho la frase que tú propones, es muy dicha también, así que depende del gusto del hablante.
En tanto a la segunda según yo tiene otra acepción, puesto que normalmente la frase se usa, cuando estás platicando sobre un tema y de pronte sacas a relucir algo que incomoda a alguien y esa perosna va a decir algo totalmente fuera de tema para evadir el cuestionamiento o lo continuidad de la charla.


----------



## ordequin

pejeman said:


> ...... y un amigo del D.F. decía "Andar en la luna de Valencia", pero nunca supe si Valencia, España u otra Valencia.


¡Qué buena pejeman!
Aquí también se emplea, y con el mismo significado que nos daba elcampet; así que concluyo debe tratarse de la Valencia del levante español.


----------



## aleCcowaN

En la Argentina, los cerros de Úbeda se usan en el sentido que ya indique, y "estar en la inopia" se usa mucho, pero no significa aquí lo que el DRAE asigna a esa locución sino lo que significan sus palabras componentes: estar en la pobreza más extrema.


----------



## indigoio

Miguelillo 87 said:


> En tanto a *la segunda*  según yo tiene otra acepción, puesto que normalmente la frase se usa, cuando estás platicando sobre un tema y de pronte sacas a relucir algo que incomoda a alguien y esa perosna va a decir algo totalmente fuera de tema para evadir el cuestionamiento o lo continuidad de la charla.


Hola superMiguelillo, pos ya me confundiste en este asunto... con "la segunda" te refieres a  _andar en la bab_... o a la de la _tangente_?
Porque creo que con la de la tangente sí estamos en el mismo canal, no? como lo cité en mi post anterior:


Antpax said:


> Por aquí se usa "Irse por los cerros de Úbeda", pero significa otra cosa, básicamente de dice cuando alguien pierde el hilo de la conversación y se pone a hablar de otro tema distinto, que no tiene que ver con lo que se está discutiendo.





indigoio said:


> Usamos mucho _irse por la tangente_ (Como una de las que propuso Ordequin)


Bueno creo que sí estamos en las mismas, no Miguelillo? si no pos lo corregimos, faltaba más!

Índigo


----------



## elcampet

BETOREYES said:


> ¡Vaya! Sois todos muy cultos. Po'acá decimos: "Estar pensando en los huevos de gallo".


Eso sí que suena muy elgante, también solía decirse en mi tierra la frase *"anda a ver si ya ovó el cochino"* (marrano, etc.) cuando alguien, al contrario de pensar en la inmortalidad del cangrejo estaba muy pendiente de alguna conversación de adultos.
Saludos.


----------



## papagainho

Para "estar pensando en la inmortalidad del cangrejo "  se usa én España "estar a uvas". Desconozco el origen, pero es bastante coloquial.


----------



## Honeypum

Yo no es que sea tan joven, pero lo del la "inmortalidad del cangrejo" mi generación, en Argentina, no lo dice.
Evidentemente se entiende la expresión... pero no la usamos (mi generación, o cuando menos, mi grupete y yo) sino que se reemplaza por algunas de las frases que ya dijisteis:
- Estar en Babia
- Estar colgado de la palmera (esta particularmente me hace mucha gracia)
- Estar en otra
- Estar papando moscas


----------



## Miguelillo 87

indigoio said:


> Hola superMiguelillo, pos ya me confundiste en este asunto... con "la segunda" te refieres a _andar en la bab_... o a la de la _tangente_?
> Porque creo que con la de la tangente sí estamos en el mismo canal, no? como lo cité en mi post anterior:
> 
> 
> Bueno creo que sí estamos en las mismas, no Miguelillo? si no pos lo corregimos, faltaba más!
> 
> Índigo


No estamos en el mismo canal, me refería a lo d ela tangante.

Ahora otro aporte más. 

A veces también decimos ¡No andes en la pendeja!
Na' más pa' que vean que no somos tan recatados los mexicanos, digo ¡Chinga faltaba más!


----------



## Antpax

Honeypum said:


> Yo no es que sea tan joven, pero lo del la "inmortalidad del cangrejo" mi generación, en Argentina, no lo dice.
> Evidentemente se entiende la expresión... pero no la usamos (mi generación, o cuando menos, mi grupete y yo) sino que se reemplaza por algunas de las frases que ya dijisteis:
> - Estar en Babia
> - Estar colgado de la palmera (esta particularmente me hace mucha gracia)
> - Estar en otra
> - Estar papando moscas


 
Hola:

Viendo este post apunto una que se me había olvidado, y que usamos en España: "estar en la parra", que es parecida a la vuestra de la palmera.

Ant.


----------



## Jellby

Antpax said:


> Viendo este post apunto una que se me había olvidado, y que usamos en España: "estar en la parra", que es parecida a la vuestra de la palmera.



Una cosa es "estar en la higuera" (= "estar en Babia") y otra "subirse a la parra" (= darse importancia). "Estar en la parra" es un híbrido que habría que evitar.

Además, "La Parra", "Higuera de Vargas", "Higuera la Real", "Higuera de la Serena" e "Higuera de Llerena" son pueblos de la provincia de Badajoz (España), y no creo que tenga nada malo estar en ellos


----------



## Antpax

Jellby said:


> Una cosa es "estar en la higuera" (= "estar en Babia") y otra "subirse a la parra" (= darse importancia). "Estar en la parra" es un híbrido que habría que evitar.
> 
> Además, "La Parra", "Higuera de Vargas", "Higuera la Real", "Higuera de la Serena" e "Higuera de Llerena" son pueblos de la provincia de Badajoz (España), y no creo que tenga nada malo estar en ellos


 
Hola Jellby:

Sinceramente, siempre había pensado que "estar en la parra" era correcta, pero parece ser que no, aunque lo diga un montón de gente. Siempre se aprende algo nuevo.

Ant


----------



## pejeman

Jellby said:


> Una cosa es "estar en la higuera" (= "estar en Babia") y otra "subirse a la parra" (= darse importancia).


 
Hola:

Eso de subirse a la parra me gustó porque lo asocié con subirse al guayabo (guayabo: muchacha joven y agraciada, dice la DRAE, aunque no sé si existan muchachas no jóvenes), que en México quiere decir copular, tener sexo. Y para lograr eso, no se puede estar pensando en la inmortalidad del cangrejo ni en Babia, ni en la luna de Valencia.

Saludos


----------



## indigoio

Miguelillo 87 said:


> No estamos en el mismo canal, me refería a lo d ela tangante.


Yo también
_Oséase_:
"Irse por los cerros de Úbeda" = "irse/salirse por la tangente"


Miguelillo 87 said:


> A veces también decimos ¡No andes en la pendeja!


O su correspondiente conjugación andar + gerundio.

'Ora sí!
Índigo


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Lo dices por lo de "Ease güey está ido"

Otra ma´s para ti Rocio


----------



## yserien

nunca oido la supuesta inmortalidad del cangrejo. Solo el polvo es eterno y en cuanto al pulpo de acuario.....aberración al límite. Aquí hay un anuncio televisivo que identifica al pulpo como animal del compañia.em broma,claro


----------



## solysombra

elcampet said:


> Eso sí que suena muy elgante, también solía decirse en mi tierra la frase *"anda a ver si ya ovó el cochino"* (marrano, etc.) cuando alguien, al contrario de pensar en la inmortalidad del cangrejo estaba muy pendiente de alguna conversación de adultos.
> Saludos.


 
Cuando uno está muy pendiente de una conversación de adultos, digo:

Andá a la esquina a ver si llueve.


----------



## Carolina Rocío

Hola,

Por aquí nunca había escuchado lo de la inmortalidad del cangrejo, nosotros hablamos de la "inmortalidad del mosquito", o "estar en la luna de Paita" (una ciudad que queda al norte del Perú) para referirse a lo mismo que lo del cangrejo mentado.

Saludos,
Carolina


----------



## atta87

oriental said:


> Hola:
> ALLI, *ALLI* era donde yo estaba.... por cierto... donde queda babia ?
> Pero ustedes... me confunden, los cangrejos *son *inmortales...
> Saludos


 
Hola, disculpa, no se si lo que mencionaste lo hiciste en broma o algo asi, pero, pues nunca esta de mas preguntar. ¿Qué onda con eso de que los cangrejos si son inmortales ?, aqui tambien se usa esa expresión, no siempre, pero si la usamos.
Saludos


----------



## mirx

Pues en Mèxico se usa como pregunta o como dijo un(a) forero(a) peruano(a), cuando no quieres compartir en lo que realmente estabas pensando y no quieres ser grosero entonces dices "Estaba pensando en la inmortalidad del cangrejo".

Y luego lo de Espania de "estar en la Babia" al principio creì que se relacionaba a como dice mi santa madre "Estàs en la baba", pero ya descubrì que Babia es un lugar en espania, entoncès el tèrmino mas similar que usamos es "estar (o andar) en babilonia".

Tambièn utilizamos "andar en las nubes" de hecho hasta hay varias canciones populares con esta expresiòn.


----------



## atta87

si es cierto, se utiliza de las dos maneras, osea, que te preguntan en que piensas y no lo quieres decir o simplemente no pensabas en nada importante en ese momento les contestas "pensando en la inmortalidad del cangrejo" o tambien cuando ves a alguien distraido se lo dices "estas o esta pensando en la inmortalidad del cangrejo"
Y lo de andar en las nubes pienso que mas que nada es utilizado en sentido como, poetico o algo asi, muy raro decirlo, mas que cuando andas de enamorado, se dice mucho el "te trae por las nubes" o "me siento en las nubes"


----------



## Jellby

mirx said:


> Y luego lo de Espania de "estar en la Babia" al principio creì que se relacionaba a como dice mi santa madre "Estàs en la baba", pero ya descubrì que Babia es un lugar en espania, entoncès el tèrmino mas similar que usamos es "estar (o andar) en babilonia".



Apostaría a que "estar en Babia" es la expresión original, que en luego en otros sitios se transformo en "estar en Babilonia" o "estar en la baba" por haberse perdido el significado inicial (¿Qué es eso de "Babia"? ¿No será "Babilonia" mal dicho?).


----------



## aleCcowaN

Jellby said:


> Apostaría a que "estar en Babia" es la expresión original, que en luego en otros sitios se transformo en "estar en Babilonia" o "estar en la baba" por haberse perdido el significado inicial (¿Qué es eso de "Babia"? ¿No será "Babilonia" mal dicho?).


Yo tengo a Babia como un territorio en las montañas de Leon, dividido en dos concejos Babia de Arriba y Babia de Abajo, pertenecientes a la provincia judicial de Murias de Paredes (esta información es de 1965 y puede haber cambiado).

La única teoría que conozco acerca del origen de "estar en Babia" es la que se citó en este hilo, explicada también por el Prof. Giménez -un comunicador argentino generalmente bien fundamentado, que se especializa en comentar el buen uso de la lengua- en esta página.

Esta es la referencia más antigua que encontré en el CORDE



> JUAN Eso es más fácil que esotro, porque aquellos monstruos son los hornos a do se cuece el pan, que echan llamas y por la boca vomitan el pan que comemos.
> FRANCISCO Ahora digo que tienes razón y que yo estaba en Babia, y que puede un necio, con una necedad forjada en su imaginación, dar en que entender a cien sabios.
> 
> Diálogos de John Minsheu - Autor anónimo - 1599 - España (1)


 
y también esta referencia antigua donde Babia, según sospecho, pareciera ser una especie de Lepe de esos tiempos.



> "y porque no te acuso ni me ofendo,
> creerás que tu melosa voz me enlabia,
> y en necias llamas del amor me enciendo.
> 
> Pues aunque fuera yo nacido en Babia,
> pudiera ya mi seso torpe y tardo
> juzgar que no me quiere quien me agravia."
> 
> Juan de Jáuregui - Rimas - España - 1618
> 
> (1) REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: Banco de datos (CORDE) [en línea].
> _Corpus diacrónico del español._ http://www.rae.es 2-oct-2006


 
¿Otras teorías que conozcan?


----------



## florecia

"Estar en la nudes" es un decir en Mexico


----------



## María Madrid

Además de estar en la luna o la luna de Valencia, en las nubes o en la inopia, como ya han apuntado, en España también se dice (cada vez menos ) "estar en Las Batuecas"... que no sé de dónde viene, pero me encanta como suena! Saludos,


----------



## ordequin

Anónimo manuscrito de mi biblioteca personal. Sospecho que de principios de siglo...



> No soy yo quién está en Babias,
> eres tú que no tiés seso.
> ¡Qué te esperas si me agravias,
> y me hieres tú primero!
> ¿Que m'aguarde de ti mas labias?
> ¡Jamás fui cordero menso!
> No hables del amor ni las gracias,
> ¡que tú nada sabes d'eso!


 
Bonito, ¿eh?


----------



## Gato Cuantico

Nunca se me ha ocurrido consultar en la RAE lo que significa _estar en la inopia, _pero siempre la he usado y he oído usar con el significado que, según veo ahora, le atribuye: ser ignorante de algo cuando que todo el mundo sabe. Yo especificaría y diría que es sobretodo en el caso de acontecimientos de cierta importancia o de los que todo el mundo está enterado. Un ejemplo sería no saber cuándo tienes un exámen, que tal día no vendrá el profesor a pesar de que todos ya están enterados, que ha ganado las elecciones un partido y no otro, etcétera. En casos así te dirían: _¡Es que estás en la inopia!_.

En cuanto a _estar en la parra, _el uso que siempre le he conocido es el de estar despistado. No sé si su significado original será otro, como se ha dicho antes, pero este parece estar tan tremendamente enraizado que tal vez podría considerarse correcto, aunque supongo que es algo sujeto a discusión.


----------



## elcampet

Gato Cuantico said:


> Nunca se me ha ocurrido consultar en la RAE lo que significa _*estar en la inopia,* _pero siempre la he usado y he oído usar con el significado que, según veo ahora, le atribuye: ser ignorante de algo cuando que todo el mundo sabe. Yo especificaría y diría que es sobretodo en el caso de acontecimientos de cierta importancia o de los que todo el mundo está enterado. Un ejemplo sería no saber cuándo tienes un exámen, que tal día no vendrá el profesor a pesar de que todos ya están enterados, que ha ganado las elecciones un partido y no otro, etcétera. En casos así te dirían: _¡Es que estás en la inopia!_.
> 
> En cuanto a _estar en la parra, _el uso que siempre le he conocido es el de estar despistado. No sé si su significado original será otro, como se ha dicho antes, pero este parece estar tan tremendamente enraizado que tal vez podría considerarse correcto, aunque supongo que es algo sujeto a discusión.


 
Hola Gato Cuántico y amigos(as) del foro:
Definición de WR:
*inopia *

f. Pobreza, escasez:
antes de que les tocara la lotería vivían en la inopia. 
estar en la inopia loc. col. No enterarse de lo que sucede en el entorno, sobre todo cuando es algo conocido por los demás:
yo creo que ni siquiera se ha enterado de que el hombre pisó la Luna, está siempre en la inopia.
Saludos.


----------



## Servando

En México, además de "la inmortalidad del cangrejo" y muchas más, se utiliza la frase “estás en la baba” y también se dice “estás en Bavaria”, pero pienso que al igual que en España usan Babia, este es un circunloquio, es una forma sutil para decir lo primero. Babia o Bavaria, nada tienen que ver, es solo una asociación con la palabra "Baba".


----------



## Hidrocálida

Hola:
No se si se utilize en otros puntos de Mexico, pero aquí en 
Aguascalientes, utilizamos la frase "La inmortalidad del cangrejo" para responder cuando alguien te ve pensando y te pregunta acerca de lo que piensas, con esta frase le das a entender que es un entrometido y que no le vas a decir en que pensabas, lo ejemplifico:
a.- ¿En que piensas?
b.- *Estaba pensando en la inmortalidad del cangrejo.*
a.- ¿En la inmortalidad del cangrejo?
b.- *Si, que entre mas viejo mas pendejo.*
PD
Siempre se utilizan las dos frases en color rojo,no se cual sea el orígen de esto
No se si en otros lados sea así, pero aquí la palabra pendejo es un insulto.
Saludos


----------



## totor

Tal vez Inés y Alec me desmientan, pero por acá también se usaba para la misma situación estar pensando *en la cuadratura del círculo*.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá cuando alguien está pensando en la inmortalidad del cangrejo, en el sentido de estar "ido", decimos cazando/papando moscas o comiendo mocos.


----------



## elcampet

O, _"pescando Sililes"_


----------



## lamartus

O "pensando en la reproducción del berberecho salvaje en cautividad", aunque creo que esa se dice solo en mi casa .

Me reí mucho con el hilo. Gracias a todos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo me raí con lo del berberecho. Gracias a ti.


----------



## HUMBERT0

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá cuando alguien está pensando en la inmortalidad del cangrejo, en el sentido de estar "ido", decimos cazando/papando moscas o comiendo mocos.


Cuando estás ido, tambien se dice: "Te quedaste con la vista clara y sin ver". Y la frase completa sería: "Te quedaste como los Santos de Francia, con la vista clara y sin ver".


----------



## Miau.

Acá hay muchas formas de decir eso, por ejemplo: "andar en la luna", "estar volado", "andar paveando", etc.


----------



## chics

Nuncahabía oído lo del cangrejo. Por aquí decimos pensar en las musarañas, o estar en babia, en las nubes, en la parra, en la luna, en la luna de Valencia, etc.


----------



## Alma Shofner

En el noroeste de México se ha usado como Hidrocálida lo mencionó,
"No se si se utilize en otros puntos de Mexico, pero aquí en 
Aguascalientes, utilizamos la frase "La inmortalidad del cangrejo" para responder cuando alguien te ve pensando y te pregunta acerca de lo que piensas, con esta frase le das a entender que es un entrometido y que no le vas a decir en que pensabas, lo ejemplifico:
a.- ¿En que piensas?
b.- *Estaba pensando en la inmortalidad del cangrejo.*
a.- ¿En la inmortalidad del cangrejo?
b.- *Si, que entre mas viejo mas pendejo."*

Aunque creo que está cayendo en desuso. Ahora su uso compite con: estar en las nubes, estar ido, estar cachando/papando moscas, estar en Babilonia (que ya han mencionado los compañeros del foro) y estar de cuerpo presente (por eso de la misa de cuerpo presente, que está el muerto en cuerpo pero no en su espíritu/alma/mente?) y no sé cuales más.

Saludos


----------



## Fray Luis

No sé si será una expresión o un caso aislado, pero recuerdo haber oído en Ecuador hace años "estar pensando por dónde le entra el agua al coco".


----------



## HaHa08

oriental said:


> Hola:
> ALLI, *ALLI*  era donde yo estaba.... por cierto... donde queda babia ?
> Pero ustedes... me confunden, los cangrejos *son *inmortales...
> Saludos



Babia está en España, exactamente en León, y la frase estar en Babia viene de la época de los reyes de Castilla que solían pasar sus "vacaciones de verano" en estos parajes

Saludos


----------



## Saint Germain

HaHa08 said:


> Babia está en España, exactamente en León, y la frase estar en Babia viene de la época de los reyes de Castilla que solían pasar sus "vacaciones de verano" en estos parajes
> 
> Saludos



En efecto, es así, según entiendo yo. La expresión se completa al saber que durante ese peiodo la corte entera abandonaba sus funciones de gobierno, quedando el reino en una especie de letargo gubrenativo (en Babia).

Respecto a lo de la inmortalidad del cangrejo, resulta realmente sorprendente que el cangrejo se relacione con la inmortalidad. La palabra latina para congrejo es _cancer_. Se le llamaba así a la enfermedad porque se desarrolla siguiendo una figura parecida a la del cangrejo (un tumor central con ramificaciones, a modo de patas). Cabe decir que las células cancerosas son, virtualmente, inmortales. Se conservan actualmente en cultivo tumores de personas muertas hace décadas. Cito este texto como ejemplo:



> las propiedades                                  más obvias de las células cancerosas                                  son su proliferación incontrolada y su                                  inmortalidad, ya que no existen límites                                  al número de veces que pueden dividirse.                                  En todo caso ello no significa que las células                                  inmortales hayan de ser necesariamente malignas,                                  sino que la marca característica del cáncer                                  es la de combinar la inmortalidad con el crecimiento                                  descontrolado. (Fuente: Telómeros, cáncer e inmortalidad, en esta dirección: mmm.servicios.laverdad.es/cienciaysalud/8_5_10.html )


Quizás sea coincidencia, pero es fascinante cómo una tradición tan antigua (relacionar los cangrejos con la inmortalidad) tiene un nexo de unión con la medicina moderna (cáncer como tejido virtualmente inmortal).


----------



## Calambur

Rayines said:


> Tipica en Argentina, por lo menos cuando yo era más joven . (No sé si las nuevas generaciones la comprenden  )


 
Cierto esto, aunque cada vez se oye menos...



ordequin said:


> Pues el DRAE podrá decir misa si quiere, pero [...]
> Voy a tener que escribir a la RAE, , para informarles que miles de vascos *[y argentinos]* no entendimos bien el concepto, y que-horror (!)-utilizamos la expresión indebidamente. Me pongo con ello hoy mismo. Ésto es un tema urgente...
> Click!


 
¡Cuenta con mi ayuda, y con mi firma si hace falta!


----------



## cruentum dei

Es un poco zoes pero en mexico tambien es muy utilizado, por lo menos entre hombres:
"Esta pensando en el guayabo"
Para cuando alguien esta entre un grupo, y al preguntarle o querer dar continuidad a la platica no sabe de lo que se esta hablando o no lleva el hilo.


----------



## ManPaisa

cruentum dei said:


> Es un poco zoes pero en mexico tambien es muy utilizado, por lo menos entre hombres:
> "Esta pensando en el guayabo"
> Para cuando alguien esta entre un grupo, y al preguntarle o querer dar continuidad a la platica no sabe de lo que se esta hablando o no lleva el hilo.



Soez.


----------



## Kachita

Por aquí también se usaría "estar en babia".

Existe un dicho en el idioma español, _«estar en Babia»_, que proviene de esta comarca. Los reyes de León poseían un palacio en esta zona donde pasaban largas temporadas, sobre todo en la época estival. Sus súbditos, justificaban la ausencia de sus monarcas, diciendo que estaban en su residencia veraniega. El entorno babiano supuestamente producía un efecto relajante en los reyes que se aislaban allí de sus problemas y preocupaciones, del mismo modo cuando no querían recibir a alguien en audiencia decían que _«estaban en Babia»_.
Con el paso del tiempo el uso de esta expresión provocó su derivación en un _dicho popular_ muy común que se aplica a la gente que esta ensimismada o despistada. Es válido señalar que también se le dice a estas personas que _"están en la Luna"_, especialmente en países como Venezuela.


----------



## tamyka33

En Venezuela a parte de "Estar en la luna" también utilizamos con bastante frecuencia "Pensar en pajaritos preñados". Ambas expresiones tienen el mismo significado que "Pensar en la inmortalidad del cangrejo"".


----------



## Rayines

tamyka33 said:


> ..........también utilizamos con bastante frecuencia "Pensar en pajaritos preñados"................


Por aquí: "Pensar en los pajaritos de colores" .


----------



## normaelena

En Rep. Dominicana: estar en Babia, en Babilonia, en las nubes, en limbo.


----------



## Bashti

elcampet said:


> Recuerdo que en la escuela o en la casa, cuando alguien se quedaba mirando al infinito, denotando una ausencia mental del entorno o del tema que se estuviera tratando en ese momento, la pregunta obligada era: ¿estás pensando en la _*inmortalidad del cangrejo*_?, lo que invariablemente despertaba la hilaridad de los presentes. Mi pregunta, queridos foreros es si alguien oyó tal pregunta o cuál sería el equivalente en su respectivo país.
> Saludos.


G

Sí que lo he oído. También se solía preguntar ¿estás en Babia? o  ¡estás en las Batuecas!. Mi padre tenía una frase que supongo inventada por él. Me preguntaba que si estaba pensando en la cría de la avutarda.


----------



## Glimmer_X

En Chile se dice "andar en la luna", entre otras cosa jeje.

¡Saludos!


----------



## gatogab

¿estás pensando en la _*inmortalidad del cangrejo*_?
No, *en la intuición femenina de la ballena*, respondía algún chistoso.

gg


----------



## Arrius

Me gustaría saber de qué cangrejo se trata y por qué sea ese inmortal - pero supongo que es una frase que carece completamente de sentido igual que las otras de los varios paises hispanohablantes, En inglés decimos que la persona distraída _está recogiendo lana,_ que no comprendo tampoco. A propósito, "las musarañas son animales de pequeño tamaño que se caracterizan por sus pequeños ojos y un largo hocico con bigotes muy sensibles. *Son similares a un ratón, pero están emparentadas con los topos*, aunque _recientemente se ha sugerido_ que tienen una historia más cercana con los erizos". (De todos modos son animalitos muy bonitos y divertidos).


----------



## gatogab

> pero supongo que es una frase que carece completamente de sentido igual que las otras de los varios paises hispanohablantes


Precisamente. 
Hay mucha ironía en la frase.



> En Chile se dice "andar en la luna", entre otras cosa jeje.


¿Estar _'pajareando'?_
gg


----------



## Misao chan

no habia escuchado esa frase del cangrejo en mi entorno en las personas, creo que una vez en el colegio cuando pequeña, pero si la escuche bastante en la tv, incluso en dibujos animados, y siempre me pregunte cual era su signifcado  cuando niña del cuan ya se.
Aqui se utiliza, andar en las nubes, andar en la luna, andai pajareando, andai volao, estas volando bajo.
el de la lana y de la parra me suenan pero no recuerdo exactamente como era la frase, era parecida a las dichas.
Aqui no se podria utilizar el de guayabo, por que se entiende por el arbol que da guayabas.

"
La inmortalidad del cangrejo se basa en que el cangrejo no tiene conciencia de si mismo, y por lo tanto, tampoco tiene conciencia de que su existencia acabará. Desde su punto de vista, y a todo efecto práctico para él mismo, el cangrejo es inmortal.
 Un segundo significado se basa en que, como el cangrejo no tiene conciencia de si mismo, todos los cangrejos son, desde el punto de vista de quien los ve, el mismo. Son iguales, saben lo mismo, hacen lo mismo... No hay ningún conocimiento que permita a un cangrejo ser distinto al otro, por lo que todos son uno. Hay alguna especie de cangrejos a los que nunca se ha visto morir naturalmente, por tanto la expresión también alude a su suicidio.
"


Recien me percate que este post es muy antiguo, pero ya escribi asi q enviado esta XD


----------



## oligyp

Oh, cuantos recuerdos me has traído con esto. Mi abuela acostumbraba a darnos lecciones con dichos y refranes casi diariamente. Este era uno de ellos, aunque también solía decir otro que no sé si lo han escuchado ustedes en sus paises. "¿Estás pensando en los huevos del gallo?", este lo hallé más curioso que el del cangrejo. siempre me preguntaba a mi mismo, ¿por qué rayos pensaría yo en los huevos del gallo? Me resultaba y todavía me resulta muy comico.


----------



## Dutx

En España no se dice ni pensar en las musarañas, ni estar en las musarañas, como se ha mencionado antes, sino "mirar a las musarañas". P.ej: se dice "¿estás mirando a las musarañas?" para a llamar la atención de alguien que está pensativo mirando como al infinito.

La expresión "irse a los cerros de Úbeda" no tiene nada que ver con el hilo de este tema, ya que significa divagar o dar rodeos al hablar sobre un tema.

Estar en la inopia o estar en babia o estar en la higuera son expresiones muy comunes también aquí pero no necesariamente se le dicen a alguien que está pensativo mirando a un punto, sino que también es común decírselo a alguien para reprocharle que está despistado o poco concentrado.

Pensar en la inmoratilidad del cangrejo no se usa para nada en España, es la primera que la oigo.

Definitivamente me quedaría con mirar a las musarañas como expresión equivalente en España a la del título de este thread, y también se usa aquí "estar en la luna" y "estar en la luna de Valencia", no sé porqué.

Saludos!


----------



## Misao chan

el del gallo lo nombraron antes, a mi me decian a veces "aun creí q las gallinas mean"
haciendo referencia a mi inocencia o ignorancia del punto de vista de tener poco conocimiento de algo o de fantasear. ahora me vino a la mente con respecto a fantasear en "aun crees q el mundo es color de rosa"
Bueno aqui igual ultimamente se dice "andai en el mundo de bilz y pap", mas que nada por un comercial de unas bebidas (sodas) con esos nombres


----------



## izzzi

BETOREYES said:


> ¡Vaya! Sois todos muy cultos. Po'acá decimos: "Estar pensando en los huevos de gallo".



En Costa Rica también.


----------

